# Picked her up today...



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

As my Dad had bought himself another new TT, i decided it was only right to buy the old one 

1 owner from new, and it is immaculate!

A mate drove me the 250 miles from York - Bristol to collect it this weekend.

Here are a few pictures I've taken before the drive home.


























Old vs New









And my Dad's cars + my new toy + my mate's MR2 used for the trip









Comments welcomed, although there's nothing different than the other 100's of standard TT's on here


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

thing is, as you say there are 100's of TT's on here, but the one in the pic is now yours - congrats !! I remember picking mine up from Surrey (150 miles away from me) and my face was like this      

..and after nearly two years of ownership, this is my face now....

            

if you enjoy yours only half as much as I enjoy mine, you'll be one happy bloke.

your motor looks spot on mate

stu


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi more congrats   I've had mine nearly 3 years now and love it to bits - welcome to the forum   
Seasurfer


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments 

I love it!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice collection of cars


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats you and your dad need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk  
And tell your dad you got the original TT he only has a copy :wink:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats mate, She looks like a beauty! Not sure if you'll find 100's of 'standard' TT's on here though


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Possibly the worst colour you could have picked :wink: as its the same as mine!!

Just one thing but the TT badges on her rear look like they are Chrome rather than brushed Aluminium, have they been replaced?

Happy motoring, Stu.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

SVStu said:


> Possibly the worst colour you could have picked :wink: as its the same as mine!!
> 
> Just one thing but the TT badges on her rear look like they are Chrome rather than brushed Aluminium, have they been replaced?
> 
> Happy motoring, Stu.


They are chrome yes. As far as I know they weren't replaced, my parents never made a single change to the car since the factory.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Earlier MK1 TT's had a brushed TT logo.
Ater mk1 TT's had a chrome finish.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Nice one mate hope you enjoy her [smiley=sweetheart.gif] as muh as i love mine [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

Lovely mate.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Lovely clean looking TT you have there.

Interesting that its got facelift 3 bar grill and headlights but pre-facelift wipers. Must have been one of the ones right at the change.

Enjoy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You 2 do know this post is over 4 years old


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You 2 do know this post is over 4 years old


I thought that - Bullys_special has been resurrecting quite a few old threads on here (Show&Shine section). It's almost like they're trying to bump up their post count to be less of a newbie, or if they're a spammer trying to appear not to be a spammer. And this is a quiet section to do it in.


----------

